# Kailua, Hawaii- Players/DM's I Call Thee!



## Zack2216 (Apr 5, 2002)

Please, post if you play D&D, live in kailua or kaneohe hawaii. I am looking for DMs and Players that would be willing to play regular games. Pleas post.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 5, 2002)

Pay my commuting costs, and I am SO there,,,!


----------



## Zack2216 (Apr 6, 2002)

lol! thats a good one.


----------

